# photos of old PRUDENTIAL cargo ships



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been researching older cargo vessels and really like the ships built in the 60's for the Prudential line. beautiful lines. any information or photos/links shared would be greatly appreciated.


kind regards,
CDag


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Prudential was part of Grace-Delta Lines with prefix SANTA-MAGDALENA,MARIA,MARIANA,MERCEDES,CRUZ,LUCIA.CLARA.
PRUDENTIAL -SEAJET,OCEANJET.Some photos on this site.Saw SANTA LUCIA in
Rio.


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

The two conventional cargo sister ships built specifically for Prudential were the "Prudential Oceanjet" and "Prudential Seajet". They were very similar in looks and capability to the American Racer-class built for U.S. Lines. They spent most of their lives on charter to MSC. I was Director of Marine Operations for Prudential in the mid-70's, and I only saw the ships a couple of times. Prudential had just sold the Grace ships to Delta Steamship, but retained the LASH vessels and the two "Jets". They also had the "Saroula", the tanker on charter to Exxon as the "Exxon Seattle".


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

Correction: The two Jets were sold to Delta, the "Oceanjet" becoming the "Delta Africa". Perhaps an old Delta hand can tell us the name of the "Seajet" - I don't remember (age, you see...)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

John heres one for you http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1353738


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

The Prudential Seajet and Oceanjet were fine handling vessels which regularly called in San Francisco. Both this class, and the US Lines Racer class had amazingly fast bells for a steamer with bridge controls. Certainly the zenith of steam ship design freighters.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

A.D.FROST said:


> Prudential was part of Grace-Delta Lines with prefix SANTA-MAGDALENA,MARIA,MARIANA,MERCEDES,CRUZ,LUCIA.CLARA.
> PRUDENTIAL -SEAJET,OCEANJET.Some photos on this site.Saw SANTA LUCIA in
> Rio.


http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/grace.shtml


----------



## F. Swietlicki (Aug 12, 2012)

My dad, Joseph Swietlicki, was a captain on the Seajet, Oceanjet, LASH Italia, and LASH Turkiye. Of all the ships he sailed on he liked the "Jets", especially the Seajet, and he said it was the best handling ship he had ever sailed.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

I sailed as 3 A/E on the Saroula in 1981....


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

F. Swietlicki
I would agree with your dad's opinion that the Prudential Seajet and Oceanjet and their American Racer class sisters were the best STEAMships I ever had the good fortune to handle. They had remarkably fast bells for a steamer with their automated bridge control, lots of power, and an excellent rudder. The newer built motor ships with Becker or Schilling rudders plus bow and/or stern thrusters are better handling ships, but not nearly as much fun to pilot! The Seajet and Oceanjet were like great big motorboats, and I miss them. I'm sure your dad does too!


----------



## John Owens (Oct 29, 2012)

captainjohn said:


> Correction: The two Jets were sold to Delta, the "Oceanjet" becoming the "Delta Africa". Perhaps an old Delta hand can tell us the name of the "Seajet" - I don't remember (age, you see...)


I was on the Seajet when she transitioned to Delta. She was renamed "Delta Mexico". If I'm remembering correctly, that was in late 1977 or 1978, I'll have to find those old discharges. When I learned she was to be removed from the South American run and placed to on an African run out of the east coast, I went elsewhere. So did a bunch of us.


----------

